# legs upside down and backwards after molt



## sk8erkho (Feb 10, 2007)

Does anyone know what causes some mantids after a molt to now have defective legs. These legs shot up into the air upside down and backwards or far longer than normal and having to struggle to get along. Will it correct itself after the nest molt or do you just hit the freezer?

Regards!

Khori

PS I spray the tank once in the morning and then before I turn in for the noght. If I see molts beginning I spray the nymph and the tank as well.

Can you over spray?


----------



## Rick (Feb 11, 2007)

Don't spray the mantis as it molts! Just leave it alone. You don't need to mist twice a day unless it is very very dry and you don't have substrate. I keep my substrate moist and mist every other day.


----------



## OGIGA (Feb 11, 2007)

Has this happened to one mantis or multiple ones? If it's just one, I'll say it's nothing but bad luck.


----------



## Rick (Feb 11, 2007)

> Has this happened to one mantis or multiple ones? If it's just one, I'll say it's nothing but bad luck.


Yeah it does happen from time to time regardless of what you do.


----------



## sk8erkho (Feb 11, 2007)

The only reason I chose to spray it when i noticed it acting odd which I had seen with prior mantids they get a bit wirey and walk kind of weak and their abdomens really low. Then when I put them into their separate containers the next thing I know is they are in that molt position and a few hours later that's what they were doing, molting. But, the first time one was trapped in the skin and it wasn't until I sprayed him with a really fine mist that he was able to free himself and with ease. I was not sure what to do but I needed to do something at the time. I watch those guys often when I have the time and that just seemed to work and most of the time with the mismolts if helped as opposed to hindering.

We do what we can to help when they are in need, don't we?

Best Regards!

Khori

PS And the leg thing has happen maybe three time since last September.


----------



## OGIGA (Feb 11, 2007)

Contrary to the recommendations I've read here, I have handled my nymphs while they were molting. They're just fine now.

Therefore, yes, I would help them if they are in need.


----------



## Rick (Feb 12, 2007)

I would also help them if they needed it however you really should let a mantis be if it is about to molt. If your mantids have problems molting every time, there is a problem.


----------



## sk8erkho (Feb 12, 2007)

If it were everytime I'd have given them up a long time ago as not to put them through the agony of neglect due to an inexperienced caregiver. But, there just were those three out of 22 which to me isn't all the time! But, I did order the Sphagum moss as you suggested Rick, and added some plants and they are in about the same size large fish tank as the one in the pics of your setup. With the advice from the forum along the way I don't consider myself a total novice at this point. We have kind of come a long way together!! If they are not wanting to be handled I leave them alone. But that doesn't happen with mine all that often. They are pretty approachable for the most part.


----------

